# 2nd grandchild on way, but who is daddy?



## JessiTexas40s (May 28, 2011)

I am 41, been married 23 years and together with him since I was 16. Got pregnant at 17 then had daughter and got married at 18. Had another daughter at 22, did our best at raising them. So maybe y'all can tell me how both of my daughters managed to get pregnant (1st at 17) (2nd at 19) and neither one knew/knows (2nd currently prego) who the dad was/is?????? What happened to condoms? hello--AIDS?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The age thing they get from you. Oddly, the more of a success you make your own relationship, the stronger the case you make to your daughters that being a teen mom is the way to go.

I don't know about the other thing. I don't have daughters.


----------



## JessiTexas40s (May 28, 2011)

Yeah I guess history does have a habit of repeating itself. I guess the rest remains a mystery...


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

My mom is still in her 40's and yes she got preggy too at 18 with twins and got married while preggy. My dad was 21. They made sure my sis and I won't do the same mistakes that they've done. My mom told me that she missed out on a lot of things and they both told us how it was so difficult raising us eventhough they've gotten some help from family. Anyways, that worked for us and we made sure not to get knocked up early and made sure career first before settleling down. I'm married now with 2 babies but my sis doesn't seem like she's gonna settle down anytime soon. Maybe in her 30's but we'll see. She's still enjoying her single life


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

JessiTexas40s


> So maybe y'all can tell me how both of my daughters managed to get pregnant (1st at 17) (2nd at 19) and neither one knew/knows (2nd currently prego) who the dad was/is??????


We got 99% of our morals and values from OUR PARENTS! A few others chimed in but, our main source of values was mom & (we had a dad).


> What happened to condoms? hello--AIDS?


What happened to ADEQUATE PARENTAL ROLE MODELS??? :scratchhead:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a trend that has been increasing in the US (And abroad) for years. At this time, over 40% of the births in the US are out of wedlock. I myself have 6 grand nieces and nephews and all were born out of wedlock. The parental roll models for these young mommies and daddies run the gambit. From ultra conservative Christians who held a firm rein on their kids to ultra liberal atheists who were good parents but set no boundaries to low moral and poorly skilled parents. This thread could run a thousand pages with the how's and whys this is occurring with many factors such as parenting, porn, drugs, education, moral break down, government entitlements... and on and on. But the single factor I saw in these family members was a lack of accountability or concern for the consequences for their actions. The most interesting aspect to me is that in all cases but one, they took responsibility for the child as a couple after the birth. One couple has since married and I think they will do just fine. Some of the others have some serious cards stacked against them.


----------

